# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Zombie Panic: Le zombie nouveau est arrivé!

## ShinSH

La version 1.5.2 de Zombie Panic est disponible sur Steam. Si vous avez déjà le mod, celui-ci se mettra à jour automatiquement.
 Cette mise à jour est axée sur des corrections d'exploits dans les maps.
 Pour rappel, Zombie Panic est un mod où des zombies affrontent des humains en surnombre. Lorsqu'un humain meurt, il réapparaît en zombie, compliquant la tâche des survivants. Le but des humains est donc de survivre en se barricadant ou en remplissant des objectifs qui diffèrent selon les maps.
http://www.zombiepanic.org

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## SoKette

Ce mod est génial, là on peut flipper, là on a des balles à économiser, pas comme dans ce jeu de tapette Laisse4Doigts  ::):

----------


## Le Glaude

Si on à du mal à trouver armes et munitions, c'est surtout en général parce-que d'autres joueurs ramassent tout, et ne partagent absolument rien, et finissent par traîner derrière et mourir lamentablement .

Sinon, oui effectivement, c'est un excellent mod amateur, mais personnellement je préfère quand même L4D :;):  .

----------


## fada.thieums

Quand j'avais testé, j'avais pas du tout accroché alors que je suis un zombie fanboy...
Me rappelle que j'avais galéré à passer les fenêtres en sautant, ça me semblait pas vraiment fini ce mod amateur...

----------


## The Lurker

> Ce mod est génial, là on peut flipper, là on a des balles à économiser, pas comme dans ce jeu de tapette Laisse4Doigts


Je préfère largement L4D. Pas mal d'aspects de zombie panic me semblaient un peu mal faits et jouer les zombies était chiant la plupart du temps. bon par contre c'était il y a pas mal de temps, ça a peut être changé.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Un très bon mod. Le fait de pouvoir construire ses barricades et tout le rend bien mieux que L4D, enfin, pour ma poire.

----------


## dunadan

Mod bien trippant ayant un gameplay suffisament différent de L4D pour ne pas trop souffrir de la comparaison, mais qui manque terriblement de variété en zombie je trouve.

----------


## Darkfire8

Précise mod pour quel jeu dans la news la prochaine fois stp !
J'ai mis au moins 5 minute a voir le petit tag half life 2 ^^

----------


## zabuza

> J'ai mis au moins 5 minute a voir le petit tag half life 2 ^^


Cela se voit dans les 10 secondes en jetant un bref coup d'oeil aux screenshots, à travers par exemple le MIC. ( je n'évoque même pas le moteur graphique car bon.. )

----------


## cooly08

Mais mais mais... Cay un abri bus que je vois là ! Comprendra qui pourra  :;):

----------


## ShinSH

> Précise mod pour quel jeu dans la news la prochaine fois stp !
> J'ai mis au moins 5 minute a voir le petit tag half life 2 ^^


Oups, je n'oublierai pas la prochaine fois.

----------


## KiwiX

> Mod bien trippant ayant un gameplay suffisament différent de L4D pour ne pas trop souffrir de la comparaison, mais qui manque terriblement de variété en zombie je trouve.


En même temps, dans les films de Romero par exemple, y a pas de smokers, hein  ::rolleyes::

----------


## le boucher

Mod simpas asser stressant quand on connait pas les maps.La meilleur experience ce a été de baricader

----------

